# So how many??



## 1977 walleye guy

How Many of us "NUTS" are out there in the OGF?? 
And I'm not talkin about the fair weather types either. I'm talking 0 degree, 4:00 am, settin spreads, kind of NUTS, or 1:00am on the road to meet the boys at some obscure place NUTS.  

Just tryin to get a feel for how many OGF members Waterfowl.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Want to help me set a 300 blocks out?


----------



## BigChessie

> I'm talking 0 degree, 4:00 am, settin spreads, kind of NUTS, or 1:00am on the road to meet the boys at some obscure place NUTS.


Is there any other type of hunting???
Hey Owen I'll be more than happy helping with those deeks! Looking forward to hitting the N-Zone opener again this year. Also planning on bringing the new rig up to hit those breakwalls with ya!!


----------



## flypilot33

I am nuts about hunting. I will hunt about anything.


----------



## catfish1998

I would love to be a nut.I've never been duck hunting.I hear it is a blast.


----------



## mojo

Can't wait till september and october. My slice of heaven in michigan is loaded with fledged geese right now and they should hold until the early season.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

WalleyeGuy said:


> Want to help me set a 300 blocks out?


I'll give you the three W's

When , Where, and What time??  

Sounds like an awesome spread, Diver's I'm assuming?


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

catfish1998 said:


> I would love to be a nut.I've never been duck hunting.I hear it is a blast.


I got to warn you, "THERE IS NO TURNING BACK" , It's an infectious disease and no cure has been found. ( thank goodness)  

I'll post a little later some basics for yah. 
I'd be glad to introduce yah to the "disease", Maybe an other member closer to yah can help yah out too.

Hey BigChessie posted about a waterfowler's boot camp ( show) going on this weekend in Marengo. That would be a good place for yah to check out.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

OK if your looking to try it, to see if you like it, your going to need the following.

1. hunting license with H.I.P. indorsed.
2. Ohio Wetlands Stamp
3. Fed. Migratory Stamp.
4. a shotgun , plugged no more that three shells
5. steel shot or equivalent no-toxic shot loads for said shotgun (can advise 
on what shot size for type of fowl, time of year)
6. camo clothing- to match your surroundings ( hint HD hardwoods doesn't 
fit well in a wheat field)
7. Waders or hip boots- this is a subject best left to you. Field hunting it's not a requirement, but marsh or open water hunting they are needed. 
There are different types of waders, My advice is neoprene, 5mm , with 
atleast 800gram in the boot . It's gonna be warm in them in the early part 
of the season, but in the later season they are nice. If you can afford
two pair, then one pair of light weight for the early part of the season and
a heavy wieght set for the late would be best.
But who are we kidding, waterfowlers love misery right? I wouldn't jump the gun on this one until you know you like it. ( yah right who doesn't?)

Well I think that's all the bare needs. Now like I said I'd be glad to take yah out to try it, or someone closer can help yah too. 
I don't recommend anyone to try it by them selfs, go with someone with some yrs under thier belt. To many things yah need to know, duck ID, rules reg., spread setup, callin, property lines, scouting, etc. etc.

I hope this helps yah


----------



## BigChessie

Catfish your not that far from me. If you wanna get out, let me know. All you will need to bring is a 12 gauge and some camo clothing. I got the rest covered for ya. I reload my own shells with Hevi-shot so may get alittle spoiled throwing those at the birds. lol Got the boat,deeks,blinds and dog so your more than welcome to check it out.


----------



## snag

i,m been hooked on duckin since the seventies lots of duckin toys, coys calls the whole shebang,it really is addicting,the drawings for blinds at some state parks is next month end of july.will be at w.branch..


----------



## freyedknot

heres some pics been hittin the marsh mud since the early 70's. A.K.A. sbe023 on the duck forums.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

Since the 70's huh, Man I bet you got some awesome stories u could tell. Wasn't that also during the days of lead shot and low duck and goose numbers?


----------



## freyedknot

yes and don't forget about the point system. where you could shoot 10 ducks if you were shooting divers. started out at metzgers marsh and allthe water blowing out of the marsh on some days with a south wind.


----------



## ducksdemise

I have been duck hunting since the early Eighties most of the time with Freyed Knot. We have done alot of crazy stuff over the years to get where the ducks are, some very funny some kinda of stupid. But all have been fun chasing them winged critters. I can't wait till this season comes around. Good Luck to all & be safe.
Ducksdemise


----------



## newbuckeye

Hay Jason, save some room in that blind for me!!!!!!! I have that new mossy to break in, and I will bring the shells!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

newbuckeye said:


> Hay Jason, save some room in that blind for me!!!!!!! I have that new mossy to break in, and I will bring the shells!


Don't worry Chris, we'll break that mossy in right!!!!  I need a new boat paddle anyhow LOL


----------



## catfish1998

Thanks walleye I do travel to hunt.I have a Remington 1100.Dont have the Waders.I'v been looking the last few days for a pair.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Who dosn't like standing in a rain/snow storm shooting and the winged beasts.I love duck hunting people always say im stupid that's untill they try it.Im trying to get a woody mounted this year and add some more ring to my collection


----------



## newbuckeye

1977 walleye guy said:


> Don't worry Chris, we'll break that mossy in right!!!!  I need a new boat paddle anyhow LOL


Maybe you should bet a real boat first???


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I think it was ThanksGiving last year. Colder than brass monkey. Snow coming down sideways like nobody's business. Not a goose in the sky. Had to sweep the dekes off every couple minutes. Forgot the coffee.


Man, that was a fun day.


Here's a pic of the opener last year. I'm trying to act like I didn't just have double hernia surgery three days earlier (in this pic)


----------



## duckman

1977 walleye guy knows I usually get after the ducks pretty hard but 2004-2005 work and life interfered. I got out 3 times in 2005 and got I think 4 ducks. Although we did make the most out of those trips... my chocolate lab got her first bird while hunting and a black duck to boot! Double bonus! If it had jewelry we would have had the trifecta!

My intentions are to get after it again in 2006 and actually take the vacation time saved just for duck hunting. Maybe even hook up with the walleye guy to try to take on a freighter in the fog again.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

Duckman, about time yah found this thread. I was starting to think you gave it up.   

yah the duckman was duck hunting fool, and the occasional freighter  

Duckman give me a holler and we'll see if we can't find us another freighter in the fog.  Of course Gene does have gps now, maybe we can talk him into leaving it at home.  

Anyhow give me a call, got some stuff to fill you in on about the " old stomping hole"


----------



## beatsworkin

We should have a countdown clock on this site showing time left 'till the opener...

My wife has accepted, even embraced, my addiction. Our second child is on the way, she told me by asking if goose season still went out the end of January, I said yes. She said, "Well, if it comes early you'll have a couple weeks off work to hunt more..."


----------



## billybob7059

Ya count me in. I am nuts.


----------



## j_blocker1

count me in also. Last year was my first waterfowling season, spent alot of days by myself, would love to hunt with someone. I did get the hang of it late in the season when things wamed a bit.

J


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

beatsworkin said:


> We should have a countdown clock on this site showing time left 'till the opener...
> 
> My wife has accepted, even embraced, my addiction. Our second child is on the way, she told me by asking if goose season still went out the end of January, I said yes. She said, "Well, if it comes early you'll have a couple weeks off work to hunt more..."


Now That's a good woman right there!!!!


----------



## mojo

Hey jason, shoot me a PM this fall. I got a nice 14 fter and 5 dozen dekes. I usually have an open spot. If you want to drop the $ on a michigan license I can promise some awesome hunts on a private marsh.


----------



## BigChessie

Guys I picked up a 18' with a 85 hp hanging on it, complete waterproof/windproof blind along with a heater,I make hot breakfast and fresh coffee all day right on the boat! Plenty of room if anyone wants to get out. BC


----------



## beatsworkin

If I could find the funds, I have my buddies express, 17' w/a 65 Merc Jet, avery blind, etc...etc....needs about 5 inches of water once on plane. Motor has about 20 hours on it, if that. 

BC, I'll take that offer, I'll even do the cooking!!!


----------



## BigChessie

> .needs about 5 inches of water once on plane.


I used to run a 16' Polarcraft with a 27 hp longshaft mudmotor..........couldn't find guys brave enough to go out with me. lol Man I miss her........


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

mojo said:


> Hey jason, shoot me a PM this fall. I got a nice 14 fter and 5 dozen dekes. I usually have an open spot. If you want to drop the $ on a michigan license I can promise some awesome hunts on a private marsh.


A big 10/4 on that Mojo, A hunting bud of mine has a place north of Brooklyn, MI. He's got a cottage up there. I forget the name of the lake, but he has the place to himself most of time.


----------



## j_blocker1

mojo,

I'll have to take you up on that. Are you living in MI now? I can't wait for waterfowl season to be back.

Jason


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

BigChessie said:


> Guys I picked up a 18' with a 85 hp hanging on it, complete waterproof/windproof blind along with a heater,I make hot breakfast and fresh coffee all day right on the boat! Plenty of room if anyone wants to get out. BC


BC, yah know I'm game. Looking forward to hunting with you, your boy, and those BIG CHESSIE'S!!!

And remember, for the youth hunts to get ahold of me.


----------



## BigChessie

I can't wait to get some kills on film this year! We will be up for sure dude. Off the record....I'm working on another chessie....well I'm not but the wife is. lol They are like tator chips.....u just can't have one or two.lol


----------



## psychobubba

only thing i need now is a fed. stamp and the date to get here ! !$ they havent put the stamps out yet ?


----------



## mojo

I still live in Toledo but am doing the job hunt now. I'm looking around here and ann arbor detroit area. Yeah my one buddy has a cottage right at brooklyn, but the lake is small and I don't think I could shoot anywhere without hitting cottages. MY honeyhole is near hillsdale. My buddy owns 10 acres of woods and a shoreline on a marsh up there. His lake has some awesome spots too. 

Yeah Jason let me know. I still run around with Chappo in the fall, if I remember right you two knew each other. Had the best hunt of my life with him last year.


----------



## beatsworkin

Chessie-

I know what you mean...it took a little while for us to keep lifting our feet every time we ran a riffle. I wish we had a camera the frist time we took it out. We buzzed through a riffle and around a turn and zipped past 2 guys in a canoe on the opposite bank, they about dropped their gear in the water. 

Anyone going to try to get drawn for a state blind?


----------



## mojo

Oh yeah on the state blinds. Should have had a good day last year at Magee if I coulda shot worth anything. It was my "get back in it" year though so I wasn't expecting much. Been hitting the sporting clays a lot more and plan to really hammer it early fall. 

I'm looking more towards the early goose season right now. That's coming right up and those nice yearlings are going to be real stupid and tender.


----------

